
Passionate Spirit: The Life of Alma Mahler - prismatic
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/01/16/alma-mahler-it-had-to-be-her/
======
fmajid
I never understood why a raving antisemite like Alma married Mahler. This
article at least casts some light on that mystery.

